# PubMed- Randomized Controlled Treatment Trial of Irritable Bowel Syndrome with a Probiotic E.-coli Preparation (DSM17252) Compared to Placebo.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Randomized Controlled Treatment Trial of Irritable Bowel Syndrome with a Probiotic E.-coli Preparation (DSM17252) Compared to Placebo.*

Z Gastroenterol. 2014 Jan;52(1):64

Authors: Enck P, Zimmermann K, Menke G, Klosterhalfen S

PMID: 24964039 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

